# loader plow/wing setup



## vtdumptrucker (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone run a loader with an all angle plow and wing. Looking for pros and cons. Plowing streets and p-lots.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

It was a plus on the grader I ran years ago with the wing. I often think about one on one of my loaders, With the articulation it appears to be tough to up fit it. See a lot of them on ridged frame machines. Graders or old cat 922 etc.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

They run the wings on loader and farm tractors in Quebec. There's very few around my area on loaders but the ones I've seen the wing brace runs in front of articulation so it doesn't interfere.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

The city of Fredericton uses quite a few loaders with wings & angle blades, the loaders are either Cat 938H & K's as well as fairly new Komatsu WA320's all run blade/wing setups built by Craig Manufacturing. 

I remember years back when it was mostly 3 & 5 ton trucks and road graders clearing snow but as the years went by the switch was made over to loaders w/ blades & wings. They do a very good job IMO.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

For streets they work great, can't see a wing working well in parking lots. Also unless you need to wing back sides of roads I'd buy a wing plow and that will work great for roads and parking lots.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

JD Dave said:


> For streets they work great, can't see a wing working well in parking lots. Also unless you need to wing back sides of roads I'd buy a wing plow and that will work great for roads and parking lots.


Oomkes had a wing plow on a F350 I believe...He doesn't like to talk about it...I think it turned into a Yard ornament...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Oomkes had a wing plow on a F350 I believe...He doesn't like to talk about it...I think it turned into a Yard ornament...


I remember that. Would probably work good on private roads.


----------

